

Pebble Watch Teardown - namank
http://www.eetimes.com/design/microwave-rf-design/4410474/Slideshow--e-paper-Pebble-watch-teardown

======
laumars

        > You've been busy! Looks like you've hit your 2 article limit.
    

No, I clicked on page 3 of a 4 page article. That will be the last time I
visit eetimes. <_<

